# Soil Temps



## eagleeye-g (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

No more dreaming because this season is about to be reality! I know I'm excited


----------



## eagleeye-g (Mar 10, 2014)

Well stupid me clicking on things I shouldn't...

Anyway, I'm in Boone County and I was wondering if anyone had any good soil temp web sites that they could share with me?

Thanks, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## mozeta (Apr 5, 2013)

This is a good place to start

http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-hunting-info/hunting-morel-mushrooms/soil-temperature-map.html


----------

